# Where is Adrian?



## Hannes_F (Jun 5, 2015)

Just noticed that I've been missing the ramblings of Adrian (adriancook) for a while. A search showed none of his postings any more. Anybody knows what happened?


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 5, 2015)

I asked the same question a while back. I guess he wasn't banned then, Hannes? That's worrisome.

If anyone knows anything, please post it.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 5, 2015)

Recovering from the elections, that's serious stuff to Sheep from the UK.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 5, 2015)

He's probably run out of pseudonyms. :lol: 

D


----------



## Vin (Jun 5, 2015)

Daryl @ 5/6/2015 said:


> He's probably run out of pseudonyms. :lol:
> 
> D



:lol:


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 5, 2015)

I wondered the same thing a few weeks back. Maybe Stephen Rees knows?

I hope he is well.


----------



## hawpri (Jun 5, 2015)

NYC Composer @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> I asked the same question a while back. I guess he wasn't banned then, Hannes? That's worrisome.
> 
> If anyone knows anything, please post it.



I thought he was banned after threatening another user over that person's (fairly insensitive) comments in the thread about Guy Rowland's temporary ban, since he disappeared shortly after that. A lot of people were pretty vocal with strong feelings on moderation and changes in the environment here, so I'd assumed his absence was either as a result of those interactions, or dissatisfaction with moderators and the general direction of the forum.


----------



## fitzo (Jun 5, 2015)

Adrian had a brief (and final) post a while back that obligations would preclude his participation here for a significant future, and that he had requested his posts be removed.
Rather instead, I believe his user name was changed by admin so that his past posts would obscure his identity.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 5, 2015)

Thanks fitzo, this is what I found:

"I am leaving the forum as from today and have asked for my account to be deleted by Frederick. Too much on my plate atm and will be very busy over the next 12 months."

So ... no banning or rude mods  Still, I miss his ramblings.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 5, 2015)

hawpri @ Fri Jun 05 said:


> NYC Composer @ Fri Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked the same question a while back. I guess he wasn't banned then, Hannes? That's worrisome.
> ...



I thought Guy's temporary banning was a low point on the forum and was challenging about it in my rhetoric because, as a a result, I was ready to depart as well.


----------



## tokatila (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Lex (Jun 6, 2015)

LOL!!


----------



## John Walker (Jun 6, 2015)

Stephen Rees @ Wed May 27, 2015 4:35 pm wrote:
Is Adrian alright? He's not posted in quite a while….


He emailed me the other day. He's trying to get back in here after a long away day because of too much work if you want to believe that. 

If he gets back in here watch out because he sounds nuts like really wild. 


*****


I have not heard anything since this to Stephen Rees. No emails. I think he wanted his old account reactivated but nothing happened it look like.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm so stupid, it took me this long to get the Rocky joke.

Meanwhile: "YO, ADRIAN!! COME BACK!!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jun 6, 2015)

@ Larry
Did you read my post (the second one)?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Jun 6, 2015)

He's hopefully on the golf course.

Rare sightings of that fabled and not often seen celestial body known as 'the Sun' have been rumoured here in the UK, which often leads to epidemics of mysterious viral complaints causing workers to be sadly unable to go to work. Although heroically and surprisingly they are still able to struggle off their sick beds to attend their local golf clubs.

And if Adrian no longer wishes to frequent this forum let his name; his capacity for friendship; his helpful and encouraging member composition comments, and his unsurpassed ability to utter unexpected expletives pass into legend.

Wishing you well good buddy.


----------



## NYC Composer (Jun 6, 2015)

Hannes_F @ Sat Jun 06 said:


> @ Larry
> Did you read my post (the second one)?



Hannes- yes. I still think it was a fit of pique, though.


----------



## John Walker (Jun 6, 2015)

Won't do any good because he can't sign in so he won't see this thread. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Lawson. (Jun 6, 2015)

I think this is the first thread I've found where my signature is actually relevant. :D

You were great guy, Adrian! We'll miss you.


----------

